# When is the earliest I could test after a 2dt



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi All,

Please don't all shout at me but I considering testing early. I know I shouldn't but I can't hang on much longer. I am aware of the pit falls of testing early and I know I will most probably regret it but I don't think I can hang on till my OTD.

I had my trigger shot on 17th October
E.C on 19th October 
ET on 21st October (2x embies)

Clinic want me to test on the 6th November (a whole 16 days after ET!!!) I was thinking of testing this wednesday. I will be 12dp2dt - do you think this would give a pretty accurate result? Should I wait longer as it was only a 2dt? Could I test earlier?

I am usually the one who dishes out the advice and tries to put people off testing early but this is our last shot and I am going mad with all the 'what if's' !!!

  

Love Lolli xx


----------



## SuzQ (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Lollipop - I've just seen your post here too. Have a look at the POAS-Aholic thread on this board - it's really interesting. Just towards the end there are pictures of what the pee stick may look like depending on the brand.

SuzQ


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hey sweetheart

as you know im also an early tester and even though it can cause more worry, i personally feel better knowing either way sooner but also knowing that it 'could' change if its a bfn!!!

right here's what i did this cycle.....tested 
10dpo/7dpt with a cheap 'dip' test - very very faint line (proper squinty line)
11dpo/8dpt with cheap 'dip' test - very faint line (slighty clearer)
12dpo/9dpt with cheap 'dip' test - looked bfn after the 5 mins so used a first response and got a very obvious line in less than 1 min!! (the cheap test showed the same line as 11dpo after 10 mins)

so guess you 'could' get a result tmrw (12dpo) and technically your af is due on wednesday!!

anyway hope thats helped a little honey
love
Suze xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Lollipops - my clinic always make me test 2weeks from the day the embryo was fertilised, so I test 11days past 3dt. So in theory if you were with my clinic they would tell you to test 12dp2dt xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies, think I'll test Wednesday so I am sure I'll get an accurate result! I know I stand a chance of getting a result tomorrow but I'll still be left wondering! 

Suze, thanks for your info! Congrats on your bfp again! You must be over the moon! x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

I tested 12dp2dt and got bfn and that was with a first response test then I tested the next nite,13dp and got bfp so it really does depend on each person!!u mite get an accurate result on wed but then again,u mite not!!

Good luck pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Jen - Thanks for that, I know there's a small chance the test won't show anything but I have kind of set my mind on it now and feel I have to do something other than sit here going mad!     

XXX


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Lollipops  

Seems a bit hard that they make u wait so long to test, like its not bad enough any how   

Hope it made you feel a bit better.  

Bridge x


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck lollipops     xxxx


----------

